# intel 845 onboard



## roon294 (Nov 13, 2005)

post anything about intel 845 like can this game runs on intel845,etc and send any latest game which supports intel845 graphics
i have q about call of duty 2 ,gta 5 and nfs most wanted can this games runs on intel845?


----------



## domin8r (Nov 14, 2005)

CoD2: Not likely
GTA: San Andreas: Works on mine
NFS: Most Wanted: I'm pretty sure no.

As far as games for this mobo, get Serious Sam 2. Quake 4 and F.E.A.R. are also out of the question.


----------



## player2k5 (Nov 14, 2005)

hi im havin the same mobo i think all de three should work at pretty low settings though...


----------



## roon294 (Nov 15, 2005)

player2k5 said:
			
		

> hi im havin the same mobo i think all de three should work at pretty low settings though...


what ur talking about quake4 and fear on intel845?if its works "tere mouh may shakhhar pado"hindi!


----------



## domin8r (Nov 15, 2005)

player2k5 said:
			
		

> hi im havin the same mobo i think all de three should work at pretty low settings though...


 Oh really? CoD 2 is really out of the question, and NFS: MW does'nt even support this mobo. It does support the 915 family though. Time to upgrade guys!


----------



## player2k5 (Nov 15, 2005)

oh..thanks for the info buddy sorry didnt know much coz most of de games work at pretty low settings in 845 motherboard besides i saw the system requirements n they were like 32mb directx supported which is wid the mobo.. .r u sure gta san andreas will work on 845 mobo?..roon lets try the demos out n check if it works worth a try what u think??..becoz nfs underground 2 underground 1 tomb raider angel of darkness max payne 2 halo ..these all work quiet fine...sims 2 too i guess...lets jus try the demos out..ill give everyone of u an idea there is a site which is   *www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/gamespy_all in this site jus download the active x content n then u can analyze ur pc to see if the game will work or not its pretty kewl n results r pretty acurate n u were rite fear was out the question


----------



## roon294 (Nov 15, 2005)

yes,nfs most wanted runs on intel845 i downloaded the demo,it works fast on 640*480 and also800*600 fastly but if u increase the other graphic settings its slow downs and car graphics also goes crap.so run it on 640*480 its fast but u didnt experience any other enhacement.but its runs on intel845 is good


----------



## roon294 (Nov 15, 2005)

hey thanks for link its a great link but some games says ur below minimum but its run on my pc.i think all 64mbvram mentioned games runs on intel845 and for other things such as pixel shader use 3d analyser.i
i am thinking that cod2 requires 64mb and pixel shader so it will run on intel 845?
and doom3,gta5?if its it will be great for us


----------



## roon294 (Nov 15, 2005)

hey i saw on that link its supports half life2 on intel845 onboard,is that real?


----------



## domin8r (Nov 15, 2005)

First of all, if the Most Wanted demo runs on this mobo, I'll be the happiest guy in this world! Secondly, I used to play (and finished) San Andreas on this board. Half Life 2 as well. Of course you won't get any eye candy, but I guess that's what you get for not buying a GFX card.


----------



## roon294 (Nov 15, 2005)

domin8r said:
			
		

> First of all, if the Most Wanted demo runs on this mobo, I'll be the happiest guy in this world! Secondly, I used to play (and finished) San Andreas on this board. Half Life 2 as well. Of course you won't get any eye candy, but I guess that's what you get for not buying a GFX card.


hey gta san andreas and half life 2 runs smoothly?


----------



## domin8r (Nov 16, 2005)

You'll obviously have to turn some of the graphics settings down, but GTA especially was'nt too bad. I got most of the eye candy (including the blur-effect on high speeds) and HL2 had a pretty good frame rate at all times. So, to answer your question, yes.


----------



## roon294 (Nov 16, 2005)

hey thanks i will get gta5 surely


----------



## domin8r (Nov 16, 2005)

And I just downloaded the NFS: Most Wanted demo, and although it runs slowly, it does run. And San Andreas gave pretty good frame rates on my PC. Infact, it ran faster than Vice City, which the developers, Rockstar North had intended.


----------



## player2k5 (Nov 16, 2005)

hey guyz i told ya itll work but it ll work slow 845 intel isnt that bad after all for ppl who cant afford high end mobos  n my suggestion is plz dont use 3d analyzer it can mess up ur system it did mine n im not sure if my pc is still out of it..n roon as far as ur question is concerned yes de site gives wrong info sometimes especially on 845 boards..


----------



## roon294 (Nov 16, 2005)

domin8r said:
			
		

> And I just downloaded the NFS: Most Wanted demo, and although it runs slowly, it does run. And San Andreas gave pretty good frame rates on my PC. Infact, it ran faster than Vice City, which the developers, Rockstar North had intended.


hey whats u say it runs faster then vice city is it?u may have 512 ram,i have only256!


----------



## KoRn (Nov 16, 2005)

nfsu2 hanged worked but very slow graphics so i didnt play when i had 128mb ram but now dat i have 256mb will t run smoothly,i use the same mobo(845)its got 64mb vram.nfsu1 slow graphics even in low graphics wheni have 256mb ram


----------



## roon294 (Nov 16, 2005)

chwamiki said:
			
		

> nfsu2 hanged worked but very slow graphics so i didnt play when i had 128mb ram but now dat i have 256mb will t run smoothly,i use the same mobo(845)its got 64mb vram.nfsu1 slow graphics even in low graphics wheni have 256mb ram


ya nfsu2 runs smoothly at640*480 if u increase graphics it will also run but in drag and street x its slow downs.
so play it on 640 480 and increase detalis below resolution if u want to see nitrous.


----------



## domin8r (Nov 16, 2005)

Dude, I've 256 megs of RAM, and obviously no GFX card. Rockstar North, the developers of San Andreas built the game engine in such a way that it would need lesser requirements than Vice City. See,  unlike EA, not everyone thinks that every game that comes out *must* have a higher sys. req. than its previous one.


----------



## player2k5 (Nov 16, 2005)

domin8r said:
			
		

> Dude, I've 256 megs of RAM, and obviously no GFX card. Rockstar North, the developers of San Andreas built the game engine in such a way that it would need lesser requirements than Vice City. See,  unlike EA, not everyone thinks that every game that comes out *must* have a higher sys. req. than its previous one.



that sounds so kewl..ill get this game n check it out heard its pretty darn good..what about other games which run on this board can any of the guyz list out any new games runnin on this board...?


----------



## roon294 (Nov 16, 2005)

hey fear is started on my intel845 its shows only black screen if u use 3d analuser it shows white screens and some words , icant read it. is that strange that fear is started on it wihout any message.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Nov 16, 2005)

I ran GTA SA and NFSU2 with no problems. I will have to try HL2 now. Min RAM Required for HL2 is?


----------



## KoRn (Nov 17, 2005)

hey my card can only support  800x600 and 1024x768 there is no 640*480 so can i use 800*600 i dont think it will work so u mean now dat ive increased my ram 2  256 itll run fine in slow graphics???!!!1


----------



## player2k5 (Nov 17, 2005)

hi guyz can u tell me the exact names of ur boards jus wanna confirm its intel d845gvsr onboard graphics realteck ac `97 and inbult lan rite?can everyone of u jus tell me de exact specifications plz...


----------



## roon294 (Nov 17, 2005)

hwy can someone please tell me how to update my realtek ac97 driver its current ver is 5.10.0.5300 i found eveywhere but icant find its driver updates please help me!


----------



## domin8r (Nov 17, 2005)

You should've just Google'd your query, that's what I did. Anyway, here's the link:

*www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/dlac97-2.aspx?lineid=5&famid=12&series=8&Software=True

You'll probably need to download this file: 

ftp://152.104.238.194/pc/ac97/alc650/WDM_A379.exe

Cheers.


----------



## domin8r (Nov 17, 2005)

F.E.A.R. already supports only a few motherboards (GFX cards) right now, and I don't think the Intel D845GVSR is one of them. For HL2, anything above 256MB should make the game run, although you're doing exactly that. Making the game run. If you're looking for anything more than just generic gfx, look for more RAM. I played HL2 on my 256 MB, although I did tweak out the Source engine for good frame rates.


----------



## player2k5 (Nov 17, 2005)

domin8r said:
			
		

> F.E.A.R. already supports only a few motherboards (GFX cards) right now, and I don't think the Intel D845GVSR is one of them. For HL2, anything above 256MB should make the game run, although you're doing exactly that. Making the game run. If you're looking for anything more than just generic gfx, look for more RAM. I played HL2 on my 256 MB, although I did tweak out the Source engine for good frame rates.


 what r ur specifications i mean which system u exactly have plz lemme kn ow..


----------



## navjotjsingh (Nov 17, 2005)

Mine board is 845GVSR for NFSU2 and GTA SA.


----------



## domin8r (Nov 17, 2005)

CPU: P4 2.4 GHz
Motherboard: Intel 845GVSR
RAM: 256 MB 
HDD: 20 GB Samsung

Is that enough? And yes, I know I seriously need a system upgrade!


----------



## navjotjsingh (Nov 17, 2005)

Mine same as yours except my hdd is 80GB. Enough for you to play NFS, HL2, GTA SA and some other games.


----------



## player2k5 (Nov 17, 2005)

domin8r said:
			
		

> CPU: P4 2.4 GHz
> Motherboard: Intel 845GVSR
> RAM: 256 MB
> HDD: 20 GB Samsung
> ...



dude its not a question of upgrade i mean these boards r really awsome i mean i really didnt expect this much performance i know some games have glitches but there r some boards which r a total waste of money wid integrated graphics i think this one has to be rated in the best one ever..the only thing u need an upgrade is wid the ram n that applies to me too  ..will do it in the future...r u satisfied with ur comp...?is there anythin which u hate..guyz anyone do lemme know..my system config is as the foll....

motherboard:intel d845gvsr
ram:256mb
hard disk:40 gb..


----------



## roon294 (Nov 17, 2005)

*www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/dlac97-2.aspx?lineid=5&famid=12&series=8&Software=True 
can this link update my driver ver5.0.10.5300? i downloaded a379 but its realtek player and above link can update my drivers?


----------



## domin8r (Nov 18, 2005)

For the list of games that can be run on my system spec., go to: No links to sites with illegal content This is a list of all the games I own, and all of them run perfectly on my system.


----------



## player2k5 (Nov 18, 2005)

domin8r said:
			
		

> For the list of games that can be run on my system spec., go to: No links to sites with illegal content This is a list of all the games I own, and all of them run perfectly on my system.


awsome collection quick question though does prince of persia warrior within run perfectly on this board?


----------



## KoRn (Nov 18, 2005)

*hurry up*

ei guys mine is a 81845GVM-RZ so will nfsu2 work with 64mb onboard and 256mb ram will GTA-SA work!!!???? hurry please answer my question...   8)


----------



## domin8r (Nov 18, 2005)

player2k5 said:
			
		

> awsome collection quick question though does prince of persia warrior within run perfectly on this board?



Yes it does. I had to turn off some of the eye candy, but still the frame rates were good. I did'nt play the game too much, since I thought it could've used some work, before actually being released. There are two things I've seen with this motherboard. One, its not too bad for casual gaming, and two, once a map or level is completely loaded, you can actually get some seriously good frame rates on it. I also tried to increase my graphics card memory aperture size from the BIOS to 128MB, but I guess there's a restriction on this motherboard that stops your GFX memory from going more than 64megs. I'm thinking about upgrading my motherboard to a 865, which has an AGP slot. After that, even a GeForce MX4400 (which is around Rs. 1500 in Delhi),  should be helpful in playing games, even if it lacks true T&L.


----------



## domin8r (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: hurry up*



			
				chwamiki said:
			
		

> ei guys mine is a 81845GVM-RZ so will nfsu2 work with 64mb onboard and 256mb ram will GTA-SA work!!!???? hurry please answer my question...   8)



Read the posts above you. I don't think there's much difference between the two motherboards, after all both are running Intel Extreme Graphics. Consider updating your video drivers if you feel gameplay getting sluggish.


----------



## domin8r (Nov 18, 2005)

roon294 said:
			
		

> *www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/dlac97-2.aspx?lineid=5&famid=12&series=8&Software=True
> can this link update my driver ver5.0.10.5300? i downloaded a379 but its realtek player and above link can update my drivers?



There are two links on the Realtek download page. One is for the player, the other's for the drivers. The drivers package is about 17MB's in size. Download that one.


----------



## roon294 (Nov 26, 2005)

thanks,that driver update is awesome


----------



## player2k5 (Dec 11, 2005)

hey has any of u guyz checked out harry potter n goblet of fire if it works on this board?n a site for intel graphics driver can anyone plz provide


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 11, 2005)

player2k5 said:
			
		

> n a site for intel graphics driver can anyone plz provide


Why not try Intels main site *developer.intel.com/design/motherbd/gendrive.htm


----------



## paul_007 (Dec 11, 2005)

will GTA SA run on intel 845 
 32 mb onboard , 128 mb ddr ram?


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Dec 11, 2005)

GTA:SA will run


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Dec 11, 2005)

Bad News! Intel has dropped all support for the 845 chipset,so no more driver updates,


----------



## player2k5 (Dec 11, 2005)

i know thats too bad but not at all a bad board can play most of de games  upgrade to 512 or get an pci graphics card


----------



## paul_007 (Dec 12, 2005)

> Bad News! Intel has dropped all support for the 845 chipset,so no more driver updates,


yeah i'm also angry with intel .i found this when i decided to update my driver


----------



## paul_007 (Dec 12, 2005)

> hey has any of u guyz checked out harry potter n goblet of fire if it works on this board?



yes goblet of fire is running on my friends pc

but it is slow cause he is havin 128 mb ram.

it will run smoothly if ur ram is higher than 128


----------



## con_tester (Dec 12, 2005)

Does anyone know how to increase grafix shared memory of onboard grafix.


----------



## paul_007 (Dec 12, 2005)

> Does anyone know how to increase grafix shared memory of onboard grafix.



when ur pc is booting up keep on pressing the delete button until u see a bios screen , then go to bios chipset option and there u will find the option 4 changin ur onboard memory .

on intel 845 max of 32 mb can be allocated


----------



## player2k5 (Dec 12, 2005)

no max of 64 can be alloted if u have more than 128mb ram


----------



## player2k5 (Dec 12, 2005)

this board is good for its budget dont u guyz think so?...


----------



## paul_007 (Dec 13, 2005)

> this board is good for its budget dont u guyz think so?...



absolutely agree with u and i,m happy with this board
this mobo is capable to run latest games like HL2, GTA SA
the only thing lacking is pixel shader support


----------



## player2k5 (Dec 13, 2005)

ur rite paul but its too satisfactory for us to give any complains ...i jus played harry potter goblet of fire..n prince of persia warrior within workin really nice


----------



## paul_007 (Dec 13, 2005)

is NFS most wanted running on this mobo


----------



## player2k5 (Dec 13, 2005)

yup ...read this forum earlier posts ppl say is does run


----------



## con_tester (Dec 13, 2005)

@paul_007 and player2k5.
It works.
And I agree that this board is old but good enough.
But lack of pixel shader is what that every future game want.


----------



## player2k5 (Dec 13, 2005)

yeah con tester totally agree wid u but ppl wid low budget its de best buy for gettin every thing


----------



## paul_007 (Dec 14, 2005)

will half life 2 run with 128 mb ddr ram? 
pls tell me this is urgernt cause have not played it yet and i want to try its demo.


----------



## player2k5 (Dec 14, 2005)

it will run very choppy though atleast have 512 for better game play


----------



## player2k5 (Dec 21, 2005)

hey guyz im having a doubt i already have an 40 gb hard disk drive(seagate)im plannin to fix 80 gb more(segate)...so a total of 120 gb will this board support a total of 120 gb hdd plz let me know..im in a big doubt..so i can go n buy it..coz my space is full in my 40 gb hdd


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Dec 22, 2005)

No problem.I too have 120 (80+40) Gb on this board.


----------



## shwetanshu (Dec 22, 2005)

i have 40 + 160 on this board


----------



## player2k5 (Dec 22, 2005)

thanks guyz for the info ..shall go n buy one now..


----------



## sid_ashok (Dec 23, 2005)

Hello guys i have D845GLLY
is my 845 bettor then yours or bad


----------



## player2k5 (Dec 25, 2005)

i think both r more or less the same but d845gvsr is better coz it supports ddr 333mhz system bus speed(ram) whereas urz supports to a maximum of 266mhz..and 845gv supports 533mhz system bus on the front side bus but usz only 400 mhz..that makes a little difference..and ur board can handle a maximum of 2.60 ghz p4 proccesor but 845gv supports upto 3.06 ghz...the one thing comman is intel has stopped support for both motherboards ...


----------



## speedyguy (Dec 26, 2005)

drawback on dis board is we dont hv expansion slot for agp....i replaced my 845gl wit gigabyte 845gv wit a slot n got radeon 9200 128mb....so kinda happy wit all games @ higher settings....witout agp it uses intel onboard grafix adapter which shares upto 64mb when n max required....lastly i ran nfsug....wasnt d speed one wud expect to play properly....infact a little of hl2 also went...was decent wit minimum settings but lately crashed wit "starting to dump physical memory" (n i still lookin wat is meant by that....if ne one knows plz tell me)
all in all....its quite gud considering on-board grafix...
cheers


----------



## Sajeev (Dec 26, 2005)

Hello every one,
I purchased my PC on Dec 2002 
MY initial Ram was 128mb SD PC-133 and I have INTEL 845GLLY 
some time in 2004 I upgraded MY ram to 256mb(128+128 only 2 slots)
Now as of today I have 512+128=640mb ram
Here is a List of games I have played on My computer with INTEL 845
 Max payne 1, 2
 Delta force 1,2,3, Black hacwk demo
 Need  For Speed 2,5,Hot persuit,Underground 1,2,Most wanted
 Gta 3,4,5
 Call of Duty-1
 Age of empires,kings
Empire Earth
Medal of Honour
Soilder of Fortune 2
Doom 3
Cricket 2002,2004,2005
Fifa 2002,2002Wc,2004,2005
HITMAN CODENAME47,SILENT ASSASIN,CONTRACTS,WAITING FOR BLOOD MONEY
I AM Going in -1,2
Sim city4
Rolercoster tycoon
.....that all i can remember for now
in other words I am pretty satisfied with my Intel 845


----------



## player2k5 (Dec 26, 2005)

hi peeps... can anyone tell me if "prince of persia two thrones" and "quake 4"  if itll work on an 845gvsr board?...n can someone provide a list of new games that will work on this board the games which have jus released  i mean...im plannin to buy around 5 to 6 gamez for me to play can u plz suggest me some new good games which will work on this board i just got prince of persia ww pretty good..anywayz plz do let me know which games i should get...greatly appreciated..


----------



## con_tester (Dec 26, 2005)

Qwake 4....

I dont think it will work on 845...


----------



## paul_007 (Jan 6, 2006)

quake 4 is not running i tried the demo(requires pixel shader)

POP two thrones is running using 3D analyze

hey sajeev what FPS r u getting in GTA SA and doom3


----------



## soham (Jan 6, 2006)

> Hello every one,
> I purchased my PC on Dec 2002
> MY initial Ram was 128mb SD PC-133 and I have INTEL 845GLLY
> some time in 2004 I upgraded MY ram to 256mb(128+128 only 2 slots)
> ...




Do you have a graphics card?
I tried NFS MW on 845 system without graphics card and 512 mb of ram . it ran but it looked quite messy with the colours mixed up and the disastraously low frame rates .


----------



## soham (Jan 6, 2006)

> Hello every one,
> I purchased my PC on Dec 2002
> MY initial Ram was 128mb SD PC-133 and I have INTEL 845GLLY
> some time in 2004 I upgraded MY ram to 256mb(128+128 only 2 slots)
> ...




Do you have a graphics card?
I tried NFS MW on  my 845 system without graphics card and 512 mb of ram . it ran but it looked quite messy with the colours mixed up and  disastraously low frame rates .


----------



## paul_007 (Jan 6, 2006)

> Do you have a graphics card?
> I tried NFS MW on my 845 system without graphics card and 512 mb of ram . it ran but it looked quite messy with the colours mixed up and disastraously low frame rates .



i think NFS MW is quite playable 

pls check that ur mobo is sharing 64 MB from RAM


----------



## ch405 (Jan 7, 2006)

hey guys
        i hv a 845 motherboard with 256 megs of ram and no graphics cards
    there are kots of games dat wrk on my rig           i hv played half life 2, doom 3 , quake 4 , nfs : most wanted , prince of persia : sands of time and warrior within , fifa 2006 ................. all dese games wrk pretty decently without all of the eye candy of course .................... i played most wanted at 1024x768 and with car reflection and dose details turned a notch up and it wrkd pretty well ............ mebbe an upgrade is required for us 845 users but i think this old timer will take us thru a few more games b4 it dies out !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 7, 2006)

ru kiddin man....they may work....but wit all those settings higher...its sux wit framerates....i faced it...now got this card so its better...

cheers


----------



## n.regmi (Jan 8, 2006)

i hv a 845 motherboard with 256 megs of ram and no graphics cards
    there are kots of games dat wrk on my rig           i hv played half life 2 said:


> lol


----------



## paul_007 (Jan 8, 2006)

> played most wanted at 1024x768 and with car reflection and dose details turned a notch up and it wrkd pretty well



r u sureb about this resolution 
i dont think 845 will be able to handle NFS MW at this resolution

and also i dont think quake 4 will be able to run on intel 845 and that too with 256 mb ram


----------



## ymhatre (Jan 8, 2006)

all of this game r working very smoothly on intel 845 GV
but it may be due to the reason tht im having graphic card Geforce 2 MX 400
though d graphic is not d gaming machine but it still plays all d games expect for battle field 2
i am having only 256 mb ram and p4 2.4 ghz


----------



## ymhatre (Jan 8, 2006)

n.regmi said:
			
		

> i hv a 845 motherboard with 256 megs of ram and no graphics cards
> there are kots of games dat wrk on my rig           i hv played half life 2 said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 8, 2006)

no wez man....im damn sure u got something wrong there...im facing 845g series....d latest game twud run at higher settings wit no glitches was max payne 2....even underground sucked in lower details....wit 256mb ram....ram is not concerned its d agp which bothers...i even doubt it runs all those games.....gud luk.

cheers


----------



## shaunak (Jan 8, 2006)

domin8r said:
			
		

> CoD2: Not likely
> GTA: San Andreas: Works on mine
> NFS: Most Wanted: I'm pretty sure no.
> 
> As far as games for this mobo, get Serious Sam 2. Quake 4 and F.E.A.R. are also out of the question.


cod: no
nfs moist wanted : yes it doeS!!!!!!!
ps: ive tried these on the 865 board but the gfx technologies are the same so it should hold true for 845

ps: there is a game compatibility list on the intel site. you can check there.



			
				ymhatre said:
			
		

> n.regmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 8, 2006)

just it runs or or is it playable....i still doubt...had nightmares wit underground 2....stiff movement in lower settings...now wit agp card on same mobo its much better like....wat is claimed here without agp is actually d case wit an agp card.....

cheers


----------



## KoRn (Jan 9, 2006)

will pop 2 thrones run i have it but havent installed thought id ask u guys 1st


----------



## paul_007 (Jan 9, 2006)

> will pop 2 thrones run i have it but havent installed thought id ask u guys 1st



yes it will run but using 3d analyze( u have to tick mark HW TnL button)


----------



## KoRn (Jan 9, 2006)

hey paul_007 i will download 3d analyse then after that ill tell u which buttons i shud tick mark ie according to my configs(would u help me wit dat)ill pm u this week whenim free ok)
BTW:my config is a 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV(64mb) onboard graphics running on a p4 1.6ghz,256 mb ram,windows server 2000,40 gb hdd.
there were various names of these 845 mobos so will it work on dis 1???thx will keep in touch.......take care^*^


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 9, 2006)

its all d same...u must be having i845GL but drivers are general....for G/GL/GV/GE...it shares 64 mb from ram...
cheers


----------



## paul_007 (Jan 13, 2006)

pls someone tell me how many fps this mobo will deliver in DOOM3, GTA SA,
NFS MW , half life2 considering the lowest possible graphical settings


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 16, 2006)

well paul i highly recon if u wanna play these gotta get a card....half-life 2 did run on lowest somhow...but lately wen it starts requiring more graphics it hangs up or starts dumping physical memory..doom 3- i dun even think abt it...gta-sa- mite be manageble wit lower settings... nfsmw- well im playing on this mobo wit a radeon card (128mb) n then i think its running somwhow wit medium details....so not expecting anything wit onboard...

cheers


----------



## paul_007 (Jan 16, 2006)

actually i only wanted to know the fps cause even the games are running at 15 fps at lower settings i can complete these games


----------



## player2k5 (Jan 28, 2006)

paul_007 said:
			
		

> quake 4 is not running i tried the demo(requires pixel shader)
> 
> POP two thrones is running using 3D analyze
> 
> hey sajeev what FPS r u getting in GTA SA and doom3


hey paul quake 4 is workin without any 3d analyzer i jus played it now
its a little choppy though...


----------



## KoRn (Jan 28, 2006)

hey  i will download 3d analyse then after that ill tell u which buttons i shud tick mark ie according to my configs(would u help me wit dat)ill pm u this week whenim free ok)
BTW:my config is a 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV(64mb) onboard graphics running on a p4 1.6ghz,256 mb ram,windows server 2000,40 gb hdd.
please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KoRn (Jan 28, 2006)

hey yall mean i jus tick on all the checkboxes to make the games work!!!!
if not den how!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BLINK182 (Jan 28, 2006)

what 2 tic for counter source in 3d analyse


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jan 29, 2006)

Hai.
Dont know its posted or not
but I played these games on my 845 with 256 ram.

Thief 2
NFS MW with Med Settings
Curse
WWE RAW high settings
Age of Ampires Med
Warcraft 3:FT med settings.
NFS U2 lol
HP:Gof (Med settings)
Starport Galactic Empire (mmorpg)


----------



## KoRn (Jan 29, 2006)

hey yall mean i jus tick on all the checkboxes to make the games work!!!!
if not den how!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## player2k5 (Apr 2, 2006)

any1 tried playin tomb raider legend demo on this one?does it work?


----------



## ASH_DSG (Apr 2, 2006)

Increase ur ram to 512 mb or above and it can play nfsmw cod2 etc. games at low settings and ur graphics ram will be high to I say try and use 1 gb ram that should do it my bro has intel original 845 mobo and i ran the nfsmw on it with 128 mb pc 2100 ram the game start lately and with low settings 640x480  and then replace his old ram with new ram pc 3200 ddr 256 mb ram the game ran little fast but with the same above settings. So if ram will increase so also the game performance would increase.


----------



## dineshtdurai (Oct 25, 2007)

Thankx for the driver


----------



## shady_inc (Oct 25, 2007)

^^a nice bump there......


----------



## bikdel (Oct 27, 2007)

^^^ whats going on??.... Thread-Rediscovering-Project or what? lol.......


----------



## MasterMinds (Oct 28, 2007)

NFS most wanted runs on this  mobo


----------

